# Do all curtains have one side white?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Many do for reflective purposes. Helps keep the heat from transferring. Best you can do is open the package before you buy it. Or buy a dark liner.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I won't swear to it but IME all ready mades have white lining.

I don't think I ever hung a lined custom pair that had anything but white. I think they sell ivory lining.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

those are blackout curtains, says right there on the box. the white is a coating that blocks light pretty well. and after a few washes that will start to wear away. regular curtains, that i have, and have seen, do not have the white coating.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Some people think it looks nicer from the outside view if all drapes are a uniform color.


----------



## Johnfeeds (Nov 23, 2020)

No, not all curtains have one side white. Mostly curtains with warm or thick fabric have one side white like blackout curtains in Dubai. These colors with one side with a darker shade and one side white keeps the room warm. The reason to keep one side white of *curtain Dubai* is to make people differentiate between the right and wrong sides of curtains


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

Usually white looks better from the street side.


----------

